# Your favorite video game character?



## Wirt

We can do all-time, but in recent years im obsessed with assassins creed. Just a bad-*** concept. the game gets a lot of flack for being repetitive, which it is, but i still dont get tired of the game. the character itself is a little corney, but take away all the dialogue and Altair's by far my favorite character

the new guy looks pretty cool too but I only took a glimpse...trying to do a media blackout so I dont know everything about a game before it comes out for once


----------



## Mooncalf

Earthworm Jim. :blank


----------



## abmoit

Samus Aran, although Altair is up there!


----------



## Sabreth

Who couldn't love this pink vacuum?


----------



## quietgal

Hm...there are so many characters I love. Guybrush Threepwood from Monkey Island, Bastila Shan from KOTOR, April Ryan from The Longest Journey, Link from Zelda - Ocarina of Time, to name a few.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## anonymid

QB Eagles, without a doubt:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Garrett from the thief games is one of my favorites.
Samus Aran is close second. 
You can add Shadow and Cecil from final fantasy.


----------



## Cerberus

Logan X said:


> Garrett from the thief games is one of my favorites.


Garrett is my favorite character. I hope they make a new thief game soon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cerberus said:


> Garrett is my favorite character. I hope they make a new thief game soon.


they are 
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6209475.html

and my mouth is already watering at the thought of Deus EX 3.


----------



## SilentLoner

Zelos Wilder from Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Duke Nukem because he says lots of smartass oneliners and ladies get naked for him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mr. Frostie said:


> Duke Nukem because he says lots of smartass oneliners and ladies get naked for him.


lol, indeed.
Too bad 3d realms is closing *down.*

No Duke Nukem Forever for us, unless someone else takes over.
I still laugh when i see duke nukem 3d's ending :lol


----------



## Inuyasha

Blood Rayne? I dunno.. lol


----------



## SoloSage

Mr. Frostie said:


> Duke Nukem because he says lots of smartass oneliners and ladies get naked for him.


Yeah, Duke is the man. When I was six or so, it was one of the first games I ever played on my older brothers PC. Too bad I didn't understand most of his one-liners back then, lol. Yeah, Duke Nukem gets my vote:yes


----------



## nightrain

Raz from Psychonauts


----------



## Vieras

GLaDOS from Portal. Who _doesn't _love a huge homocidal artifical intelligence machine that promises you'll be baked into a cake?


----------



## Tez

Sidney Losstarot from Vagrant Story =]


----------



## AshenSpirit

Garret is a lot better than Altair, though Altair looks cool.









If you want to get more old school Shadow is pretty cool and so is Cecil.

























Even more old school.. the orignal Ryu Hayabusa was pretty damn awesome--even Robert TS in 2.
















Alucard was a little flat but he was fun to play and brought us some decent speed finally.









Then of course you have Zero and what about Ken and Vega (anyone with gaydar find it tripping here)?


----------



## solasum

I'll be a loser and say Nami from Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life.


----------



## AshenSpirit

Nightmare/Siegfried was pretty awesome (I didn't like him in 3 though because 3 sucked).
















Anybody play the original Friday the 13th on the NES? Jason was bad in that.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

Twilight Angelus. She's a horrible necromancer though and dies easily.


----------



## styler5

Dante from both DMC and DMC 3.


----------



## JS86

The Sorrow from Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## david86

KAIN from Legacy of Kain: soul reaver


----------



## screwjack

Nightshade from nightshade

HK-47 from kotor

Dogmeat from fallout


----------



## Infexxion

Leon from Resident Evil


----------



## Stanley

Gordon Freeman


----------



## IcoRules

I don't know why, but I always liked Kos-mos from Xenosaga









and Agro (the horse), from Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## mardy423

HK-47 from Knighs of The Old Republic
The Jackel from Far Cry 2
Captain Price from Call of Duty 1 and 2
Niko Bellic from Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## rumjungle

Ark from Terranigma.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Jimmy Hopkins from Bully

CJ Johnson from GTA San Andreas

Raiden from Mortal Kombat

Link (Wink Waker version)

Mario


----------



## catbuddy

Mine would have to be Pikachu!


----------



## abizboah

Hix from Suikoden 1 and 2

He's a very shy, quiet character so I could really relate for some reason


----------



## rickthegreat

Mr. Frostie said:


> Duke Nukem because he says lots of smartass oneliners and ladies get naked for him.


yeah. Duke! Duke! Duke! :b now vaporware. I had such high hopes. 

"I'm handing out whoop-*** and bubblegum...and I'm ALLLLL out of bubblegum."

Just the whole premise of the game. jeez.

Hitman and Lara Croft were also pretty cool.


----------



## Conquistador

the lost vikings


----------



## Zeddicus

Kael'Thas from Warcraft:



















Or this guy:


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## salemZOMBIE

Easily Kaim from Lost Odyssey. He was just so badass. I'm tired of those spiky haired teens who "all of a sudden" find out that they were either destined to save the world, or they have to. Kaim is a battle hardened warrior who doesn't mind being a jerk. He's awesome.


----------



## pokeherpro

Easy, the golfer I created on Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2005.

As a kid, I'd have to go with Mario.


----------



## zookeeper

screwjack said:


> Dogmeat from fallout


I ****ing love that dog. He saved me so many times in pts 1&2

And Morte and the Nameless One.


----------



## jmoop

salemZOMBIE said:


> Easily Kaim from Lost Odyssey. He was just so badass. I'm tired of those spiky haired teens who "all of a sudden" find out that they were either destined to save the world, or they have to. Kaim is a battle hardened warrior who doesn't mind being a jerk. He's awesome.


I liked Kaim too. I got the sense that he was a much nicer guy before he lost all his memories though!

I guess my favorite would be Luke from Tales of the Abyss. I just really connected with him when he screwed up at a certain point in the story but he really redeemed himself at the end.


----------



## Roberto

IcoRules said:


> I don't know why, but I always liked Kos-mos from Xenosaga


I second Kos-mos. My other favorite is Terra. =ll


----------



## TigerLilyie

I'm going to have to say the Kingdom heart series with probably Sora being my favorite character. I'm also big on the Final Fantasy series. This makes me sad. I no longer have a PS2 or PS3 and only have a nintendo wii. Don't get me wrong. I love the wii but they don't have a large selection of RPGs in my opinion.


----------



## Infexxion

Leon will be my all time favorite, but Nathan Drake is awesome.


----------



## spiderling

I second Kain from the Legacy of Kain series. VAE VICTIS.


----------



## Kush

scorpion, cause he says "get over here"


----------



## rcapo89

My two favorite video game characters are Crash and Spyro.


----------



## shadowmask

Hmm....probably either Wilhelm from the Xenosaga trilogy, or Alucard from Castlevania: SOTN. Fei from Xenogears is cool too. Actually, there's probably lots more, but I can't think of them right now. And I can't pick just one.


----------



## duskyy

Strider Hiryu


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Jade from Beyond Good and Evil. There needs to be a sequel to that game. I wish they would confirm one already...


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

Geno from Super Mario RPG








Dimentio from Super Paper Mario








Rydia from Final Fantasy IV








Fawful from Mario & Luigi








Luigi/Mr.L








Lucario from Pokemon









I have a lot, some I can't remember at the moment. Basically anything Nintendo.


----------



## illlaymedown

Squall effin Leonhart FTW!!! He is the awesomeness....I want to marry him, but I hear he's not real  
I can relate to him a lot and he's hot, plus has kicka** limit breaks :yes so great!
I also love Sephiroth :yes


----------



## shy_guy

SUPER MARIO! and Link from zelda


----------



## nightrain

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> Geno from Super Mario RPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimentio from Super Paper Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rydia from Final Fantasy IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawful from Mario & Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi/Mr.L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario from Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot, some I can't remember at the moment. Basically anything Nintendo.


They are all awesome :yay


----------



## Cait Sith

Super-cool Sephiroth.


----------



## Meee

salemZOMBIE said:


> Easily Kaim from Lost Odyssey. He was just so badass. I'm tired of those spiky haired teens who "all of a sudden" find out that they were either destined to save the world, or they have to. Kaim is a battle hardened warrior who doesn't mind being a jerk. He's awesome.


Oh, Kaim was really cool, one of the more interesting RPG chars in recent games. I still need to finish that game.



TimeisAllAround said:


> Jade from Beyond Good and Evil. There needs to be a sequel to that game. I wish they would confirm one already...


I thought they had? Could be mistaken though.


----------



## moxosis

Agent 47:Hitman because I relate, killing people for money I never use.


----------



## Lateralus

Can't pick just one....some of my favs are Alucard, Gordon Freeman, Max Payne, Kyle Katarn, and Sonic from when I was a kid.


----------



## Wirt

ezio's going to overtake altair for me. sounds like theyre going to go a lot more into his character on top of being bad ***


----------



## illlaymedown

Ooooh...I also love Alucard from Symphony of the Night....very cool :yes
Kos-Mos is awesome, but I adore Albedo.
Dante is funny and kick***(Devil May Cry)
Kratos is pretty wicked...not sure whether to like him or hate him, but definately sure he's a bada** that I don't ever want to come across :afr(God of War)
Lloyd from Legend Of the Dragoon and Rose are cool.
I like Harry from Silent Hill, just cus I feel sorry for him 
And Samanosuke from Onimusha....samarai FTW!!!!
....but, I am still all for Squall and Sephiroth :yes


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

xXSadiXx said:


> JC Denton- Deus Ex.
> 
> No one remembers this game, but that's okayyy.


JC was awesome.

Anyone who can't remember that game should not call himself a gamer. Deus EX is just one of the best game ever made after all.


----------



## Meee

Logan X said:


> JC was awesome.
> 
> Anyone who can't remember that game should not call himself a gamer. Deus EX is just one of the best game ever made after all.


I guess i'm not a gamer then lol.

Never played Deus Ex, somehow missed it when it was released. Heard really good things about it though.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meee said:


> I guess i'm not a gamer then lol.
> 
> Never played Deus Ex, somehow missed it when it was released. Heard really good things about it though.


oh man, you better go seek a priest right away and confess your sin before you go out and get hit by a car today. The Bible says you should play Deus EX. I can't remember the passage, though. It's somewhere in Apocalypse, I'm sure.

It's an awesome game. The graphics might throw you off a bit if you're used to today's eye candy, but the game play, music and storyline should more than make up for it.


----------



## Meee

Logan X said:


> oh man, you better go seek a priest right away and confess your sin before you go out and get hit by a car today. The Bible says you should play Deus EX. I can't remember the passage, though. It's somewhere in Apocalypse, I'm sure.
> 
> It's an awesome game. The graphics might throw you off a bit if you're used to today's eye candy, but the game play, music and storyline should more than make up for it.


Heh. I'll be sure to stop by a church some time and repent for my sins 

Yeah, i've been meaning to play it - i actually downloaded and burnt it to CD some time last week (hey, it's a really old game...), just gotta find time to play it.

Old graphics shouldn't be too much of an issue - i've played a few games after their time and though it takes a while to get into them you get used to the graphics and don't care eventually. If it was good enough then it's still playable now. Plus gameplay, music, and story are way more important imo... i like eye candy but only in addition to the rest, without those it's pointless.


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> JC was awesome.
> 
> Anyone who can't remember that game should not call himself a gamer. Deus EX is just one of the best game ever made after all.


Dammit! I have to play it again now. I don't have time for this!!!

*storms off to play DE*


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

nightrain said:


> They are all awesome :yay


Aw, thank you!


----------



## ironheart

Heihachi Mishima - very interesting approach to paternal reponsibility. Wishes son to mature into wise and benevolent successor...so throws him off a cliff!


----------



## illlaymedown

ironheart said:


> Heihachi Mishima - very interesting approach to paternal reponsibility. Wishes son to mature into wise and benevolent successor...so throws him off a cliff!


Haha....he looks so funny in his diaper on Tekken 4....so funny(I know it's not really a diaper, but hilarious nonetheless)....but I'd say on Tekken I prefer Jin in the Kazuya/Mishima clan.....as for overall in Tekken....Nina Williams+blonde bomb=death to your enemies :lol


----------



## ironheart

illlaymedown said:


> Haha....he looks so funny in his diaper on Tekken 4....so funny(I know it's not really a diaper, but hilarious nonetheless)....but I'd say on Tekken I prefer Jin in the Kazuya/Mishima clan.....as for overall in Tekken....Nina Williams+blonde bomb=death to your enemies :lol


...why does that not surprise me in the least (about Jin)? Intolerably handsome, pathologically introverted and tormented by restless inner demons; let's face it, if you parted Jin's spikes in a different direction and gave him a gunblade he would pretty much BE Squall lol.

All I have to say about that obscene (diaper) costume is: why? Lol. Heihachi must have frozen his a**cheeks off in that get up!!


----------



## Infexxion

Mine's definitely changed. In no specific order:

I will say, first, John Marston is the most likable, awesome, badass protagonist I've ever played as. You learn about this character throughout the story, and it's just an awesome adventure to take with such an awesome character.

Nathan Drake is a witty, awesome, very likable, fun-to-play-as protagonist for Uncharted, and I never get tired of his sarcastic remarks or light humor when in dangerous, life-threatening situations. Awesome dude, I'd want to hang out with him if he was real.

Norman Jayden is an awesome character from Heavy Rain. An FBI profiler brought in for a crime scene, he's definitely an outsider and local cops don't like working with him. Plus, he's got a drug addiction that interferes with his work, which is a really cool conflict within a character, they've allowed themselves to become addicted to a substance and it's affecting their work, life, etc. Very gritty, realistic character.

Wrex from Mass Effect. Just a total badass.

There's a lot more, and I didn't include playable characters from games like Fallout, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Elder Scrolls, etc because you design the character and they're basically your own.


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## erasercrumbs

There are dozens of video game characters I've taken a liking to through the years. Here are four of them.

*HK-47*, from Knights of the Old Republic

Not only did HK-47 manage to be one of my favorite video game characters, but he out-George Lucas'd George Lucas to be my favorite Star Wars character. What makes him so great? Two words: voice acting. The lilting, almost foppish way that he presents his sadistic outlook is devilishly charming. He's like a robotic Hannibal Lecter, which turns out to be every bit as cool in practice as it sounds in theory.

*Tali'Zorah vas Neema*, from the Mass Effect series

Before Mass Effect 2's Tali, I responded to simulated romantic relationships in RPGs with eye-rolling. But all that changed when I escorted Tali on a fateful mission to save her father. Excellent voice-acting and a realistic degree of pathos makes her character spring to life. The dialogue through which you woo Tali is chock-full of the awkwardness found in real-life romantic entanglements, with both parties stammering a bit in their attempts to express affection. BioWare did such a good job in presenting Tali, that in subsequent playthroughs, I actually felt like I was being unfaithful when I wooed Jack or Garrus instead. That takes incredible writing. Tali is a very popular choice for the romance sub-plot in Mass Effect 2, even with a pickle jar on her head, and it's easy to see why.

*Admiral ZEX*, from Star Control II

Hailing from the classic DOS game Star Control II, Admiral ZEX is a tentacle-headed alien with a peculiar obsession: he thinks humans are beautiful. This makes him a pariah among the rest of his species, who have exiled him to a solitary existence on an out-of-the-way planet. To beat Star Control II, you need to wrangle information out of ZEX, which leads to some of the most delightfully cringe-inducing and uncomfortable moments in video game-dom, in which he simultaneously hits on you, patronizes you, and threatens to murder you. In that regard, it simulates the experience of what it must feel like to be a Hooters waitress.

*Pious Augustus*, from Eternal Darkness

Man, I loved Eternal Darkness. But you know what I liked most about it? The villain, Pious Augustus. Eternal Darkness took you through multiple time periods, spanning thousands of years, with the one and only constant being the interference of Pious Augustus. As protagonists inevitably died or went insane, Pious Augustus remained the linchpin of the story, reacting to each new player character with arrogant indifference. And, honestly, you could understand why; he's seen heroes come and go, most of which were controlled by _you_. Augustus's schemes were so complex and long in their making, I almost felt bad for trying to spoil them.


----------



## VC132

Sanctus said:


>


dude's got a thumb, a pinky, and a monster middle finger


----------



## Zadra

Number ONE:









Runner up:









I've dressed as both multiple times (Except with Samus, I was in zero suit due to lack of materials and money )


----------



## d93

Ezio Auditore from Assassin's Creed 2 and Brotherhood.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Axel from 'Kingdom Hearts 2'


----------



## MindOverMood

Ryo Hazuki


----------



## MelysCariad

The top 2-ish are Ezio from ACB, and Alistar from Dragon Age (<-- His character just made me laugh).

I'm not a big gamer though, so I haven't ventured far into many games.


----------



## heroin

- B. J. Blazkowicz. Yes I am that old.

- The G-Man from the first Half-Life game. Chased that ******* all over Black Mesa.

- Lilith Pleasant from The Sims 2 (yes, I play the Sims, d'you have a problem with that?)

- Tommy Vercetti from GTA: Vice City

- Nico Collard from the Broken Sword games. Female character with a French accent. 'Nuff said.

Special mention:
Bumble or Bubbles something. The little girl you can sell into slavery in Fallout 3.
No, I am not evil in real life. Just in videogames.


----------



## LeftyFretz

heroin said:


> - B. J. Blazkowicz.


Hell yes. Who else got to spit on Hitlers corpse?


----------



## Kakaka

Niko Bellic
I played way too much GTA:IV.


----------



## Roxas

Roxas from Kingdom Hearts (oviously ), Cloud and Sephiroth from Final Fantasy 7, Kain From FF4, Seifer from FF8, Commander Shepard and Thane from Mass Effect and Vega from street fighter to name a few


----------



## David777

Roxas said:


> Roxas from Kingdom Hearts (oviously ), Cloud and Sephiroth from Final Fantasy 7, Kain From FF4, Seifer from FF8, Commander Shepard and Thane from Mass Effect and Vega from street fighter to name a few


I'm going to second Roxas, by saying Roxas. :b

Oh, and of course Axel, and Xion too!


----------



## fredbloggs02

It would have to be Galen, not for his story or his voice-acting but for the essence of who he was.









The guy had a hard start to life. Since childhood he had an abrasive, consuming voice whispering in his ears, telling him what to do and you sense the rotting anguish inside him in the way he walks and lets his body hang off him like rags. He never let it take all of him though, he kept part of himself hidden away like an unsplit atom and that was inspiring. For there to be that which is inside us all that never utterly committed to the voice, hidden inside us, even from ourselves waiting to explode is an inspiring thought to me. I kinda empathized with his curiosity and the all consuming anger from his suffering.


----------



## Cheesecake

Fox McCloud
Leon Kennedy
Yoshi
Samus

Those are probably my favorites. They're pretty badass.


----------



## i just want luv

Sub Zero


----------



## Cosmic

Nobody can hold a candle to GLaDOS. <3


----------



## Kennnie

Cloud Strife


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

He's in my avatar. :b I also like Mario and Sonic.


----------



## JadedCalalily

I Currently have a video game crush on Nate from Uncharted.


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## Genetic Garbage

Vivi from Final Fantasy IX










Link from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time










Yuri Hyuga from Shadow Hearts










Jade and Pey'j from Beyond Good and Evil










Aigis from Persona 3










and many more.


----------



## Devdas

Serto from MindArms


----------



## jet10

Commander Shepard
Kratos
Lone Wanderer


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

nariko & kai - heavenly sword


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Gray Fox (Cyborg Ninja) from the MGS series.










Solid Snake MGS series

















Claude from GTA3 - A badass that doesn't have to utter a single word.









Dan Smith - Killer 7.










And many more that have already been mentioned here :b
Mario, Link, Cloud, etc.


----------



## classCastException

*A Witch with Guns for Shoes*

No love for Bayonetta?


----------



## MojoCrunch

The Almighty Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2


----------



## skygazer

my elesis


----------



## successful

hellghast (know it's weird to like enemy but they look cool as ****) :yes










Crash Bandicoot










Sackboy










halo grunts










krutos


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Strelok "The Marked one" from s.t.a.l.k.e.r










Janus/Magus from Chrono Trigger.










Ryu from Street Fighter


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Artyom, from "Metro 2033"

http://www.consolemonster.com/media/0000001684/screenshots/0000001684-L-b2b5b2c.jpg

"Fear the Future"


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Red XIII (Nanaki) FFVII is another favourite of mine! 
I called him Spike.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Judi

Naoto - Persona 4
I also like Kanji from the same game ^^ 







from Phoenix Wright, love his cravat and purple suit XD








From Crisis Core/Final fantasy VII 
Ahh... Zack T_T


----------



## fingertips

tim schafer power hour










ben kicks down doors










dogen explodes heads










nearly everyone in grim fandango is dead

they're all fantastic


----------



## Spineshark

James Eugene "Jim" Raynor from Starcraft


----------



## low

Cairne Bloodhoof.

Then they killed him =(

Hamuul Runetotem is my favourite 'living' lore character now.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Tomba is badass!









and The Prince


----------



## mrbojangles

Ok, I'll just say it. I kind of secretly wanted to be Leon Kennedy when I was younger :lol


----------



## Timeofallout

fingertips said:


>


Commander Keen! I used to play those games as a kid; good memories. :yes


----------



## shadowmask

+ A ton of others



mrbojangles said:


> Ok, I'll just say it. I kind of secretly wanted to be Leon Kennedy when I was younger :lol


I still want to be Leon Kennedy. :teeth


----------



## 2Talkative




----------



## plusminusinfinity

cassandra from soul calibur


----------



## sansd

Daniel89 said:


> Red XIII (Nanaki) FFVII is another favourite of mine!
> I called him Spike.


Red XIII is the only video game character I can think of that I really like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

2Talkative said:


>


He was pretty badass. It's too bad we can't say the same about the games :b


----------



## MelysCariad

So many of my fav characters have already been posted! D:

I'll say my fav character from the last game I played has to be Wheatley from Portal 2. Just because his clever quips.


----------



## 2Talkative

Logan X said:


> He was pretty badass. It's too bad we can't say the same about the games :b


True enough I can't say the hitman series ranks in my top 20 even...


----------



## Godless1

Has this really gone 7 pages without anyone mentioning


----------



## fingertips

i do think wind waker link is the best link. he even meows!


----------



## Mur

Spyro the Dragon, Vivi from FF9 (something about his clumsiness and naivete resonate with me) and Squall from FF8, I have way too many more to list.


----------



## Angha

Wow it's a tough choice... I guess overall I'd say that Vivi Ornitier from FFIX is my favorite character. But, I love the whole cast from that game... <3

I also found myself really liking Yuri from Tales of Vesperia. He's such a bada** haha. xD


----------



## Judi

Do these above characters seem similar to you guys? ;;
One's from the phoenix wright series, one's from the anime 'Tiger and Bunny'
I just thought it's funny... but they're both awesome characters


----------



## leave me alone

Cant think of anything right now other than 47.










Unlike most of people, i actually finished all 4 games and enjoyed them very much, it has to be one of my most favorite series.

The movie sucked balls though.


----------



## Angha

Judi said:


> Do these above characters seem similar to you guys? ;;
> One's from the phoenix wright series, one's from the anime 'Tiger and Bunny'
> I just thought it's funny... but they're both awesome characters


I love Phoenix Wright! <3 It's funny how they wear nearly the same clothes. XD


----------



## Kamen Rider

I have many favorites, played WAY too many games.
All time Favorite, Iori Yagami - King of Fighters 95.







Blue tunic Link - OoT
X4 Zero - Megaman
Scorpion - Mortal Kombat
Kain - FF6 / Cid Highwind - FF7 / Zell - FF8
Galford - Samurai Shodown
Raziel - LoK, Soul Reaver
Raiden - MGS

..I could go on forever, but I'll stop. :|


----------



## Ogrt48

Aeris.


----------



## papaSmurf

This guy:


----------



## fingertips




----------



## successful

leave me alone said:


> Cant think of anything right now other than 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike most of people, i actually finished all 4 games and enjoyed them very much, it has to be one of my most favorite series.
> 
> The movie sucked balls though.


yess! I only played blood money but i can play that game over & over. The new one coming out too, The screenshots leaked yesterday. It's a first day buy for me :yes


----------



## Infexxion

Mine changes often, but Kaidan Alenko, John Marston, Nathan Drake, and Thane Krios are probably some of my all-time favorites. Joker from Mass Effect is up there, and Richtofen from Call Of Duty Zombies is awesome, crazy, but awesome.


----------



## leave me alone

I really like Altair from the original Assasins Creed. Ezio not so much.


----------



## spidercentz

Mario, Spyro, Snake (MGS), Batman (AA,AC), Crash Bandicoot


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well, I'm rather fond of Murray the Demonic Talking Skull.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

fingertips said:


> nearly everyone in grim fandango is dead
> 
> they're all fantastic


I sooooo want to play this game.


----------



## Jessie203

Fran ^_^!!!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain




----------



## Ventura

Mario ^_^


----------



## Marakunda

Ocarina of time Link! Child and adult.


----------



## StarlightSonic

Sonic









Classic Spyro









Amaterasu









And too many more to list.


----------



## erasercrumbs

The spider (?) "boss" from Monster Party definitely ranks among my favorites.


----------



## papaSmurf

Jill, from Mighty Jill Off:


----------



## 2Talkative

Little Mac from Punch Out


----------



## Colton

Garcian and Dan Smith. I won't post their pictures but anyone who played killer7 knows who these guys are!

And who can forget Pikachu and Princess Peach?


----------



## blackbird87

Skylaishot said:


> Ocarina of time Link! Child and adult.


YES. and GLaDOS.


----------



## 0lly

Skylaishot said:


> Ocarina of time Link! Child and adult.


:agree


----------



## Ohhai

Caleb from the blood series;












"Good? Bad? I'm the guy with the gun..."


----------



## ktbare

Easily Toad- I usually refer to him as the mushroom guy from Mario kart. I have fond memories of only ever using him as my driver while playing nin 64, he was fast and cute.


----------



## papaSmurf

Mr. Saturn!


----------



## pita




----------



## erasercrumbs

pita said:


>


Ah. That takes me back to high school, to when I would waste time playing Sim Ant instead of working on the yearbook. I was, by my teacher's admission, the first student in that class to make anything less than an automatic A in Yearbook.


----------



## The Silent 1

Naked Snake aka Big Boss


----------



## ShadowLand

JS86 said:


> The Sorrow from Metal Gear Solid 3.


sorrow is cool, however i've always and always will prefer solid snake. He is awesome lol


----------



## Godless1

^ Don't forget:


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

1. Sonic - Always has been, always will be








2. Gordon Freeman - Proof us nerds can kick ***








3. Dante - Just because he is awesome in a completely ridiculous way that could only come from Japan


----------



## avoidobot3000

I liked Max Payne before they made that lousy movie


----------



## Losm

Guybrush Threepwood!


----------



## rgrwng

Roger Wilco, Space Quest series


----------



## Shuraiya

I don't know , I have so much characters! 
I will post a few!

Tidus :










Lloyd : 









Kratos : 









Link : 









And so much more! It is unbelievable how much characters I just LOVE<3~

But I will not spam this thread for your sakes!


----------

